# 1st Picture on Forum C&C Please



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just joined a few days ago.  This pic was: D90 with the 18-105 kit lens, shutter was 1/5, ISO was 320. 

Just got my camera in Jan of this year.  Having a lot of fun so far.  Learning more all the time.  

Thanks!


----------



## invisible (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I like this photo, even though it's a bit too saturated for my personal taste. I get the impression that those trees in the background are tall and majestic, so I'm left wanting to see more of them --maybe not a bad thing


----------



## CNCO (Sep 9, 2010)

i think the water looks awesome, but the rest of the photo's colors are off


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 9, 2010)

CNCO said:


> i think the water looks awesome, but the rest of the photo's colors are off



Can you explain?  I don't understand where the colors are off.  It looks to me just as it did in person when I was there.   I'd appreciate more info.

Thanks!


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 9, 2010)

CNCO said:


> i think the water looks awesome, but the rest of the photo's colors are off



Oh and everyone, please feel free to edit my pic to show me how it should look, in your opinion. 

I realize I have a lot to learn.

Thanks!


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bump - Anyone?

Help?


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm no expert on the matter, but here's what I came up with in photoshop.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 10, 2010)

Cam_Assassin said:


> I'm no expert on the matter, but here's what I came up with in photoshop.



Ok - So it looks like you removed some of the saturation?  The trees appears more green.  Or maybe a darker green?  Thanks!

Anyone else?


----------



## Tee (Sep 10, 2010)

What was your white balance setting?


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tee said:


> What was your white balance setting?



White Balance was set to Auto.


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Sep 10, 2010)

Fleetwood271 said:


> Cam_Assassin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no expert on the matter, but here's what I came up with in photoshop.
> ...



added dark green photo filter
adjusted brightness/contrast
adjusted levels
adjusted saturation
adjusted exposure
added sharpen

for me the new changes made it easier on my eyes to focus on the photo. It made the water the main focus point and the rest complimenting the water and not vice-versa. but thats just my viewpoint. it's best to hold the two photos side by side and see what you like and dislike in the changes.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 11, 2010)

Cam_Assassin said:


> Fleetwood271 said:
> 
> 
> > Cam_Assassin said:
> ...



I like what you did, and more importantly, I have learned something by your statement about making it easier to focus on the water.  

Thanks!!


----------



## kalmkidd (Sep 14, 2010)

for a new comer you have a good eye and a good attitude towards c&c so ill add on. i agree with the others your water is awesome shutter looks as if it was set perfectly for the water blur you were looking for. however your colors of woods/trees are way to saturated im not sure if you saturated it or if it came out like that, but that would be its only flaw. usually when i shoot waterfalls during the day/sunny i put on a low ND Filter and it pretty much will take care of that if you dont wanna mess with photoshop. nice work.


----------



## vaughan (Sep 15, 2010)

Great shot love the colours


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 15, 2010)

very good, the edit makes it even better :thumbup:


----------



## ghache (Sep 15, 2010)

new edit is really good.


----------



## user3977 (Sep 15, 2010)

nice falls, where in TN did you find them? i did some at burgess falls here. im looking to get to fall creek falls one weekend. i hear they are even better.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 16, 2010)

user3977 said:


> nice falls, where in TN did you find them? i did some at burgess falls here. im looking to get to fall creek falls one weekend. i hear they are even better.



These falls a near Lafayette, TN.  They are actually quite small, but makes a nice pic.  Funny you mention Burgess Falls.  We were there in July and I took several pix.  I'll check out your Burgess Falls pix as soon as I post this.  Thanks!


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 16, 2010)

user3977 said:


> nice falls, where in TN did you find them? i did some at burgess falls here. im looking to get to fall creek falls one weekend. i hear they are even better.



Here are couple from my Burgess Falls visit.  This was my first time taking pix of a waterfall, and mine are blown out.  I like these since there are people in the shots, for size comparison.  I want to go back and try again.  I'm only about an hour from Cookeville.


----------



## user3977 (Sep 16, 2010)

lol, i went out there today figured the overcast would have been perfect. took my son with me. got there walked out into the river area to center on the cascades. went to power on my camera and nothing.... then i realized the batter and charger were still plugged into the outlet next to where my gear sits...... anyway it is about 15 min from the house for me so no worry. if your ever out here let me know i think it would be good to get with others and learn some bad habits


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to shot those falls......they could be amazing


----------



## user3977 (Sep 17, 2010)

there is actually 3 main falls and a few in between cascades as they call them. the ones OP posted are the main falls, about 136ft. its nice to see and amazing to swim under. the water at deepest is 5 or 6 feet usually and that is in one spot on the left. to the right of the falls you can walk right up to the falls.


----------



## tyuanseo (Sep 17, 2010)

there is a branch bottom of the picture, PS it out?


----------

